# Linkind Brewer



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I saw one of these on Ebay and thought, it is inexpensive, it has a good theory so bought it. Rationale is stick 2 batteries in, assemble, sit on cup, put a maximum of 150 mis water in, press the button and the water carriage revolves dropping water onto the grinds 'evenly'. I used it this morning. Easy to use. Increased the dose from 10 to 12 grams on a medium ground the Niche. The result was a cup exactly the same volume as I normally have at breakfast (Americano). It had a nice clean taste and I look forward to using it again.






One left on Ebay!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Automatic-Pour-Over-Coffee-Maker-Single-Cup-Brewer-With-Reusable-Stainless-Stee/324055997388?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------

